# Zwei Datenbanken miteinander auf Unterschiede vergleichen



## kossy (17. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Art Templeteskript und ein Programm, mit dem es möglich ist, zwei Datenbanken auf inhaltliche Unterschiede zu vergleichen und die Unterschiede hinauszuloggen? 

Für mich wären hier die Postgress Datenbank und die Oracle Datenbank von Bedeutung.


Grüße
Kossy


----------



## achillesat (18. Okt 2012)

Hast du mal versucht, dir aus den zwei Datenbank die Inhalte in einer Variable zu speichern und danach miteinander zu vergleichen?


----------



## Ullenboom (22. Okt 2012)

Kannst du mit dbunit machen: Getting Started.


----------

